
The Decline & Fall of IBM - protomyth
http://www.cringely.com/2013/04/22/the-decline-fall-of-ibm/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=the-decline-fall-of-ibm
======
dregin
"Decline" and "Fall" are the same thing.

~~~
protomyth
Well no, they aren't in the "Decline & Fall of the Roman Empire" context. You
can decline without falling.

